# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  London mayoral election 2021: Sadiq Khan wins second term

## Neo

*Labour's Sadiq Khan has won a second term as London's mayor, beating Conservative rival Shaun Bailey.*


*He won 69% of second-preference votes in a run-off against Mr Bailey, after failing to secure a majority in the first round of voting.*


*The former MP became the first Muslim mayor of an EU capital city when he was elected to the role in 2016.*


*The Green Party's Sian Berry came third, while the Liberal Democrats' Luisa Porritt was fourth.*


*The Lib Dems lost their deposit, as Ms Porritt failed to win more than 5% of the vote.* 



*Sadiq Khan: 'I never wanted to be a culture war poster boy'*



*Mr Khan was seen as the favourite throughout the campaign, with some pollsters predicting he would win more than half of the first-round votes.* 


*The 51-year-old failed to reach his record-setting vote total of 2016, but won with a 228,000-vote majority.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-56997137

London is less than 50% white now..Its gone.*

----------

Big Dummy (05-08-2021),Conservative Libertarian (05-08-2021),donttread (05-11-2021),Hillofbeans (05-08-2021),Kodiak (05-08-2021),Lone Gunman (05-08-2021),Physics Hunter (05-09-2021),Rutabaga (05-08-2021)

----------


## Rutabaga



----------

Lone Gunman (05-08-2021),Neo (05-08-2021)

----------


## Authentic

The sun has set on the British Empire.

----------

Captain Kirk! (05-08-2021),Lone Gunman (05-08-2021),Northern Rivers (05-08-2021)

----------


## Neo

> The sun has set on the British Empire.


My wife  keeps saying Neo! You have to accept things change and accept the new world order

Of course i look  at her as tho she is an idiot, I smile and say nothing.

----------

Big Dummy (05-08-2021),Captain Kirk! (05-08-2021),Lone Gunman (05-08-2021),Northern Rivers (05-08-2021),Rutabaga (05-09-2021),tlmjl (05-09-2021)

----------


## Trinnity

They're making more sure everyday me and people like me will never visit London. What a damn shame. I really wanted to see the Egyptian collection.

----------

Big Dummy (05-08-2021),Dubler9 (05-09-2021),Lone Gunman (05-08-2021),Northern Rivers (05-08-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman

they use dominion machines there, too?

----------

Big Dummy (05-08-2021),Kodiak (05-08-2021)

----------


## Oceander

too bad

----------


## Neo

> They're making more sure everyday me and people like me will never visit London. What a damn shame. I really wanted to see the Egyptian collection.


London is still good for the tourist.

----------


## Gator Monroe

LOL @ the Brits

----------


## Kodiak

> LOL @ the Brits


We aren't much better electing America haters like Omar and Tlaib

----------

Neo (05-09-2021),Northern Rivers (05-08-2021),Oberon (05-10-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

"Second preference"?    Is that a form of  ranked choice voting for the London mayor?

----------

Northern Rivers (05-08-2021)

----------


## Gator Monroe

> We aren't much better electing America haters like Omar and Tlaib


Electing Sheila Jackson Lee & Maxine Waters  you mean

----------


## Hermannsdenkmal

London has had more terror attacks in the last 10 years than Jerusalem has. Europe as a whole now deals with Islamic terrorism while Israel gets sympathy for being surrounded by hostile Muslims. Lol, this is insane. The goal is push Arabs into Europe, alleviating the strain on Israel. Transferring the problem from the middle east to Europe. Don't believe me? Just watch.

----------

Big Dummy (05-08-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> "Second preference"?    Is that a form of  ranked choice voting for the London mayor?


I've outlined this, before....

When you vote (here, in Oz as well as in Old Limey) you place a number next to your desired candidate. #1 to who you want. You also number your second/third/fourth...etc...choices. If your #1 pick doesn't get over the line...your #2 gets your vote and so on down the line. You CAN leave just a #1...and be done with it. An "x" is a tossed ballot.

We just made history in Oz. The two mainstay parties (Labor and The Liberal National Coalition) both fell short of victory. It took all the #2 votes from the gaggle of minor conservative parties to get The Liberals over the line. Now, The Nats MUST listen too the same voices of conservatism...or else.

Again..."Liberals" are the conservatives in Oz.  Like everything...it's bassackwards to Up Ova.

----------

Big Dummy (05-08-2021),dinosaur (05-09-2021),Neo (05-09-2021),Oberon (05-10-2021)

----------


## Moonie

.
London mayors should be called Ron or Smiler and not like someone from the East Side of the Suez Canal.

Poor old Moonie was born on the reasonable side of London and doesn't want someone that sounds like a fare collector on a bus to be an ill-qualified or token mayor.
.

----------

Oberon (05-10-2021)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Europe does not yet realize that soon 'stan will be added to most country names.

Too bad they gave up on God.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Europe does not yet realize that soon 'stan will be added to most country names.
> 
> Too bad they gave up on God.


Or, conversely, too bad they found god.  :Dontknow:

----------


## UKSmartypants

> London has had more terror attacks in the last 10 years than Jerusalem has. Europe as a whole now deals with Islamic terrorism while Israel gets sympathy for being surrounded by hostile Muslims. Lol, this is insane. The goal is push Arabs into Europe, alleviating the strain on Israel. Transferring the problem from the middle east to Europe. Don't believe me? Just watch.



The reason all these Arabs and North Africans are flooding into Europe is nothing to do with Israel. The Barcelona Agreement of 1995, between the Eu and the  North African Countries, which was kept secret for 10 years, promised EU citizenship to 50 million North Africans and respect for Islam, in exchange for control over resources. Only when they stopped keepign it secret in 2005 did the arabs and africans start flooding over the Mediterranean, safe in the knowledge they were invited and they wouldnt be stopped or deported. Which they havent been.

----------

Neo (05-09-2021),Oberon (05-10-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> The sun has set on the British Empire.


The shitholer's behind has sat on the British Empire.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> The sun has set on the British Empire.


The British Empire was turned into The Commonwealth, which has more members now than the British Empire did. They were queueing up to join.

----------

Big Wheeler (05-09-2021)

----------


## Neo

> The British Empire was turned into The Commonwealth, which has more members now than the British Empire did. They were queueing up to join.


Harare - Zimbabwe is confident of rejoining the Commonwealth of former British colonies, with a senior official saying on Monday that the country’s application now undergoing consultations among the grouping's 54 member states.
Ministry of Foreign Affairs and International Trade spokesperson Constance Chemwayi told the state-run Herald daily that Zimbabwe was in the second stage of a four-step process to rejoin the grouping.

----------


## Authentic

> Harare - Zimbabwe is confident of rejoining the Commonwealth of former British colonies...


I'll have the Salisbury steak.

----------


## Dubler9

Khan is vile. It sickens me to my stomach this man is still Mayor.

----------


## Neo

The last time I lodged away in London was near Wimbledon at a place called Morden. 
It was right near a huge mosque, more muzzies than you could count.

Morden is a district and town in south London, England, within the London Borough of Merton. It adjoins Merton Park and Wimbledon to the north, Mitcham to the east, Sutton to the south and Worcester Park to the west, and is around 8 miles south-southwest of Charing Cross

----------


## MrMike

I took my late wife to London November 2019 then to Paris.  London continues to change and not for tye good.  Sad actually as I am rather fond of the place.

----------

Hermannsdenkmal (05-09-2021)

----------


## Neo

> I took my late wife to London November 2019 then to Paris.  London continues to change and not for tye good.  Sad actually as I am rather fond of the place.


For me it’s a giant metropolis, a city designed just for the traffic light and speed camera.

Here is a tip for  the uneducated, do not drive in Britain if you can help it, a camera will get you, there are literally thousands, traffic lights even have cameras, Motorways…hundreds of them…. They WILL get you.

I haven’t been fined for speeding since 2007 why? My wife buys and upgrades my sat nav regularly, to drive without a sat nav informing you where the speed cameras are is futile. 
@Mr Mike  you know you have lived amongst us.

----------

MrMike (05-09-2021)

----------


## Hermannsdenkmal

> The reason all these Arabs and North Africans are flooding into Europe is nothing to do with Israel. The Barcelona Agreement of 1995, between the Eu and the  North African Countries, which was kept secret for 10 years, promised EU citizenship to 50 million North Africans and respect for Islam, in exchange for control over resources. Only when they stopped keepign it secret in 2005 did the arabs and africans start flooding over the Mediterranean, safe in the knowledge they were invited and they wouldnt be stopped or deported. Which they havent been.


The Barcelona meetings of 1995 were just the beginning of a series of measures designed to increase relationships between Mediterranean countries, and MENA countries. Israel is a member of these proceedings, and supported Sarkozy's insistence on a Mediterranean Union, which would have been modeled on the European Union, and assured open migration from the middle east directly into Europe with no snags or delays. Israel was the prime promoter of the idea, along with Sarkozy. 
Israel is the primary supporter of migration from Arab countries to Europe, and regularly sends ships out to help migrants make it to Lampedusa, Italy. In Greece, Israel operates as many as 1400 NGOs that are funded by the Israeli government. The migrant camps of Lesbos are ran predominantly by Israelis, and there are more than a few American Jewish Zionists also involved, such as Arielle Ricker who was exposed as working with illegal smugglers in a documentary produced by Lauren Southern. 

1603872864411.png


*"Greek refugee aid centers are mainly operated by Israelis"*

https://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,...473381,00.html

----------

Neo (05-10-2021)

----------


## Authentic

> The reason all these Arabs and North Africans are flooding into Europe is nothing to do with Israel. The Barcelona Agreement of 1995, between the Eu and the  North African Countries, which was kept secret for 10 years, promised EU citizenship to 50 million North Africans and respect for Islam, in exchange for control over resources. Only when they stopped keepign it secret in 2005 did the arabs and africans start flooding over the Mediterranean, safe in the knowledge they were invited and they wouldnt be stopped or deported. Which they havent been.


Who controls the resources?

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Khan is vile. It sickens me to my stomach this man is still Mayor.



Oh we all know where Khans Loyaties lie....


sadiq nation of islam.jpg

sadiq refugee welcome.jpeg

sadiq terror.jpg

----------

Neo (05-10-2021),Oceander (05-10-2021)

----------


## TLSG

Not the least bit surprised. Even with all the third-world trash (the majority), the elites were probably doing all they can to rig the vote and keep their puppet in charge. They are no better off than most major American cities.

----------


## donttread

> *Labour's Sadiq Khan has won a second term as London's mayor, beating Conservative rival Shaun Bailey.*
> 
> 
> *He won 69% of second-preference votes in a run-off against Mr Bailey, after failing to secure a majority in the first round of voting.*
> 
> 
> *The former MP became the first Muslim mayor of an EU capital city when he was elected to the role in 2016.*
> 
> 
> ...



what party in UK is the least Woke or most grounded?

----------

